# How has the pandemic changed lawn care?



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

When the history books of the future are written, we can be sure that they will point to 2020 as a key moment of historical social change - the way people work, meet, order food, wear clothes, attend church, etc. How about with lawn care? Did you find that the pandemic changed your lawn care activities? If you were forced to work from home, or were prevented from leaving your house, did you find yourself putting your extra free time in your lawn?


----------



## White94RX (Jan 23, 2021)

It didn't change a thing for me. I work as an auto tech, and we were deemed "essential", so I kept going to work day in, and day out. We did however furlough about 40% of employees, so I bet a lot of them had some free time to kill.

I do think overall lawn care grew as a hobby. So many people were stuck at home with nothing better to do.


----------



## ocean-front (Jun 21, 2020)

It diffinitely inspired me to learn more about bermuda lawn care and how to take it to the next level.My new neighbor also helped push me when they rolled out 6000 sqft. of astro turf.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

White94RX said:


> I do think overall lawn care grew as a hobby. So many people were stuck at home with nothing better to do.


I think you're right. I heard stories about the increase in at-home maintenance, especially when states were totally shut down. For example, I recall that the amount of residential trash increased because people were cleaning their homes out, and I heard that the cost of lumber at Home Depot increased because of higher demand by consumers. 


ocean-front said:


> It diffinitely inspired me to learn more about bermuda lawn care and how to take it to the next level.My new neighbor also helped push me when they rolled out 6000 sqft. of astro turf.


I also got a new Bermudagrass lawn after I moved into a new house/yard around winter 2019-2020. It's hard to know if I would have tried to do less on my lawn without the pandemic, but I do think staying at home more got me hooked on a lot more Youtube videos, especially lawn care. Once you start watching Youtubers talk about using this or that fertilizer, or weed killer, then you realize you need to do more on your own lawn if you want it to look great.


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

Phids said:


> When the history books of the future are written, we can be sure that they will point to 2020 as a key moment of historical social change - the way people work, meet, order food, wear clothes, attend church, etc. How about with lawn care? Did you find that the pandemic changed your lawn care activities? If you were forced to work from home, or were prevented from leaving your house, did you find yourself putting your extra free time in your lawn?


Id say that it probably caused more lawn care businesses and landscapers to go online to find customers and go to contactless pay.
Id also say that, just as in home improvement in general, that it caused more people to realize just what a mess their yard was and to get on improving it. Being home all the time makes one think about these things.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Contactless pay. Yup. Please do not pay me via check. Other change is doing things remotely. Take close up still pictures or video of that weed or discolored spot that you are concerned about. These two changes are time and expense savers that I am not going to give up post pandemic.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

The biggest problem the pandemic created for me was the supply of face masks was basically wiped out. It is quite stunning to see our medical personnel using makeshift mask solutions still.

I was able to source extra half face respirators and filters, and have since found additional filters and cartridges, but these are very scarce and more expensive now (price has doubled+).


----------

